# Snowbear Report:



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

So I finally gave up trying to find a good used power-angle plow for my truck, and went with a SnowBear "winter wolf extreme" from Sam's club...bought it last weekend. Truck mounts came on Friday, so I assembled it over the weekend. Yesterday, we got 6" of "NewEngland Special" heavy wet snow. Its like trying to plow freshly poured concrete, if you're not from around here.  

Anyway, it did a fabulous job. Just takes a little getting used to not having a power-angle. oh, and the "up/down" with the winch....that's different than having a hydraulic "linear" piston, too. I'm used to what other plows call a "float" function, letting the plow "all the way down" to float on the ground. "up is up", and "down is down". well, I found that with the Snowbear, if you hold the down button long enough, (I was trying to make sure there was plenty of slack in the lift strap so the blade could float down lower than the front of the truck as I was going down a hill), it becomes an "up" button, as the winch unwinds all the way...it just starts winding the strap up on the other side.  doh! again..just something to get used to. 

like I said, though, the plow did a fine job. Scraped the driveway pretty clean...even dug up a little gravel. I was surprised at that. didn't think it would be heavy enough to do that. It has been unseasonably warm lately, so maybe it just wasn't frozen really hard. 

I do think I'll have to get the light kit for the plow. lifted up, it does cover my headlights. I thought I might be able to get away without them, but the plow has much more travel than I expected. with the blade straight, and lifted all the way up, there is 16" of clearance. 

anybody have any experience with Snowbear's light kit? Do those lights hook into the truck's headlight circuit, with a relay, or do they have a seperate switch? or what? I know they're not "road legal", but I'd need to get the kit, if only for the support arms. I could replace the heads with "real" lights, later, if driving on the street becomes an issue. I don't plan on it, but you know how that goes. Much like with a pickup truck...your friends start to show up when they find out you have one.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Go down about 8 or 9 clicks ...."First Plow of season"
they were talking light and switches etc just the other day.

Glad you like the Bear....I certainly am MORE than happy with mine.
As I get older the thought of doing my properties does not make my body spasm anymore.....:redbounce


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

00 ram - im glad to see another satisfied customer ... snow bear plows are good for what there meant to be used for .... i bought mine from lowes 4 yrs ago .. and it still looks good .. no dent or dings ... another plus is that it doesnt tear the hell outta your suspensen ... ya its got a manual angle .. but hell i only get out of my truck maybe 2 times if that ... umm for your light kit .... i custom made my lights for the plow .. didnt like snow bears ... my setup looks like western plows ....


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

There is a recent thread about the light kit. I got it for my SB. Worked OK, but can not be used on the road. I switched the utility light that came with it to a real set of plow lites on the SB light bars, works great. See thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30497

Like it says in that thread..I wired in the lights to work with the factory switch instad of a separate switch. Works very well.

Paul


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

00 Ram I am glad to hear you like your winter wolf. I got mine from sam's club 2 years ago and I think it does a great job to. I was also thinking of getting the light kit and just using the bars and getting a set of lights off ebay. Well good luck.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Snowbear lights*

There is a guy in Wisconsin (had been on Ebay) that is a Snowbear dealer. I bought my Flexblade from him in Dec, and he sold me mounts for the lights for 77.00 (Snowbear Ltd would only sell the whole setup for 139.00). On the invoice for the mounts, Snowbear lists the part number as 20020 (Light Support Set).

I had asked a couple of local fabricators about making mounts for me, and their estimates were way higher than 139.00.

In my case, a friend had given me a set of fairly new Meyer's lights, so I am now in the process of wiring them up. I should be well lit and 100% PA legal by the weekend.

Hope this helps

Big Dan


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok, got some video of the 18" storm we got yesterday. It was light, fluffy snow, otherwise I wouldn't have waited 'till it was almost over to plow it. But anyhow....
The plow performed as advertised, as evidenced in the videos. These clips are about 2 megs apiece, so if you don't have a high-speed connection, you might want to pass. I'll add a couple of stills when I get them downloaded...:salute:

by the next storm, I should have lights! 

http://home.comcast.net/~cac4/snowbear.html


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

*here's a couple of pics*

one posing, and one working:



















...and the finished product:


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice job Ram....even if you made your wife stand out in the cold... 

Now for the summer project ....some extensions on the ends :redbounce


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Great Blizzard of '06 - Snowbear tames it*

Hey y'all. Here's just one pic of the Cherokee and Flexblade. Wish I had more taken during the blizzard conditions, but hard to get anybody to stand out in that with a camera. So how bout a morning after shot, and no tricks here. The Flexblade can really stack it that high.

This is a parking lot of a friend's business in Phila PA. Didn't really want to go "commercial" with a "personal, lightweight plow" - but he's been a good friend for many years.

http://www.hunterfamilypics.net/images/other stuff/jeepstuff/plow005.jpg


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

I was playing around with windows movie maker, and stitched those clips together into a single file. 3.6 mb

http://home.comcast.net/~cac4/video/theplow.wmv


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Snowbear Flexblade sounds!*

Great video! Yep, they realy do push snow, eh? ;-)


----------

